# Bellaplex



## bhill0821 (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello everyone..

I am new here.. I am 48 years old and have very oily skin in the summer and dry skin in the winter except for the T-zone. I have alot of wrinkles right now, that seems like I just got over night. I used to look very young for my age, but now I feel I look my age. I was wondering if anyone has heard of Bellaplex and if so, tried it. I got a sample trial of it and have been using it for like 2 weeks. See no difference as of yet. It is supposed to have the most 4 effective ingredients. If you go to this website, they really rave about it.

Beautifulreview.com

Hope to hear from you all.. I am so glad to find this webiste.. and read all the good forums..

Barb


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 24, 2006)

I've never heard of it, but thanks for the link!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I've never heard of this product either.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

I've never heard of it either. Sorry!


----------



## bhill0821 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

Bellaplex is supposed to have the 4 most effective ingredients for wrinkle reduction.

They are: Matrxyl 3000, Collagen, Argireline and Hyuloronic Acid.

The website is bellaplex.com

The website I wrote about earlier beautifulreview.com has some interesting information about other products, but they seem to mark Bellaplex as

number 1.

Like I said earlier, I have a trial sample and have been using it for about 3 weeks now and see no reduction in wrinkles, but my face does seem to be smooth and soft.

I am just curious to see if anyone has any luck with this.

Happy Holidays..

Barb


----------



## bhill0821 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bumping


----------



## bhill0821 (Dec 30, 2006)

bumping


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks for the link &amp; welcome


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi there. Welcome to the site. I am about to turn 43. I have very oily skin in the warmer weather and comfortably dry, now that the colder months are here.

I haven't heard of the product you have mentioned. I take it you are looking for a product to make wrinkles look less noticeable or vanish altogether.

There are a lot of products that say they are effective in making skin "appear" to

look less wrinkly, skin will "look" smoother.

The only product that has been clinically proven to reduce wrinkles and actually smooth the skin is Tretinoin. It is found in Retin A and Retinova - in the US, and in Stievaa's Vitamin A acid gel, in Canada.

Your doctor must prescribe this - a family doctor can so you don't need to see a dermatologist. A tube goes for $30 Canadian and will last at least 6 months.

Tretinoin is a lot better than anything you can buy over the counter, and is less expensive.

If you are interested, I can give you more information about Tretinoin.


----------



## bhill0821 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info on Tretinoin. I will definitely have to check into that.. you can only get it as a prescription?

Happy New Year..

Barb


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 31, 2006)

You are in the states - you will need a prescription for Retin A.

It comes in a variety of strengths. Start at 0.01 and increase each year.

Apply only a pea size amount to entire face, including under eyes. Not your eyelids though.

Wash face and wait at least 15 minutes before applying Retin A.

You can apply make up 15 minutes after applying Retin A.

Apply Retin A every other day, or every third day, until you get use to it.

It can irritate or even "feel like it is burning", so take your time getting use to it.

I have been using Tretinoin since I was in my 20s. I'll be 43 soon.

I think it is a great product and it is no more expensive then over the counter products that do nothing.

Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## bhill0821 (Dec 31, 2006)

So out of the states, you don't need a prescription for it?


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 31, 2006)

I only know about Canada and the US.

I have heard that other countries, like Mexico, sell some prescription meds, without a prescription.

A pharmacist might have a better answer to your question than me.


----------



## evatko (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm using Bellaplex for a while. It doesn't erase wrinkles (nothing works), but is has a nice texture and my skin feel soft.


----------

